# Post your Jar/Vase tanks!



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi guys  so, after finding success with my 75gallon tank and finding that our newborn LOVES it I'm looking to spend some time on a nano tank for his room! I have a really big jar that I plan to use its probably like 3 gallons, I'll have to take the measurements later, the idea is to have it house a bunch of cherry shrimp and *MAYBE* a fish. Now I want to see some of your nano aquariums to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Well since you asked :3









Plants: ludwigia glandulosa, anacharis (shudders), nymphaea stellata, tiger val, myrio, anubias nana and random C. wendii, dwarf water lettuce 
Fauna: 3 male feeder guppies, a couple snails, maybe some shrimp some day


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice! How long have you had it going for? Do you use a filter?


----------



## Bannik (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the only bowl I have a picture of. Round Pellia, Weeping moss and 9 culls from my fire red tank.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

GoldenTetra said:


> Nice! How long have you had it going for? Do you use a filter?


This is just a temporary setup until I can get a pond going. But it's been going for 2-3 months already, no filter, just very frequent water changes (darn guppies)


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

13 liter. Have recently removed 2/3 of the Egeria Densa. Two apple snails are hiding in there.








Newly started 1.5 liter. I think there is a bladder snail in there.


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)

no one else?


----------



## Drift Monkey (Mar 26, 2012)

My bowl


----------



## GoldenTetra (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

getting started


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Bare with me, it's been setup for less than a week!


----------

